# Extremely light-colored cannabutter



## poopoohead (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey guys, I recently (approx. 12 hours ago) made my first ever batch of cannabutter. I did things slightly differently than most guides because the butter started off in a crock pot, which I promptly broke and had to move it all over to the stove top and into a stock pot. 

I ground a 1/4 oz. of great bud into a powder - and I really mean a POWDER. I put the ground herb on top of the (still melting) butter and water and made sure everything got wet. I let it just barely simmer for approximately 3.25 hours until the liquid in the pot looked medium/dark brown. All good at this point.

What started to worry me is that after straining through cheesecloth, the waste water was an almost milky-white, and the cannabutter a see-through, neon green. 

Here is a photo of what it looked like immediately after straining, and keep in mind the camera makes it look about 3 shades darker than it really is:


It doesn't look like any image of other cannabutter online. I figured I would wait and let it congeal overnight before I got really worried.

Cue me waking up this morning, looking at the cannabutter and seeing that, now that it's congealed, the cannabutter is almost THE SAME color as the regular butter I started out with, with only a slight green tinge. The waste water has gotten slightly more brown but is still very light.

Did I fuck up bad? I really hope not. I've attached some pictures so you can see what I mean, hopefully someone has had a similar experience?? Again the camera makes it appear darker, it is actually quite a light yellow like butter with only slight green tinge.



Thank you in advance for any help you can offer!


----------



## Johnny Vapor (Dec 23, 2013)

It looks like you didn't put enough weed into the mix. Hard to tell the size of the tupperware in your pictures though.

For 1 lb. of butter (4 cubes, 2 cups), I use either:

1 oz. buds OR
1.5 oz. to 1.75 oz. DRY trim (from the buds, no water leaves at all) OR
2.5 oz to 3 oz vaped weed.

So, doing the math, I'd add 1/4 oz. of "great bud" to 4 oz. of butter, it looks like you started off with way more than that.
Remelt the butter and add some more weed to it. You should be fine.


----------

